# Whats everyones take on fat burning and weight loss?



## Tilltheend (Sep 10, 2012)

How many times do you hear someone say they just want to shed the pounds? We hear it much too often. No one likes being out of shape, overweight at that. So what do they do? They might start an exercise program; jogging, weight training, things like you and I would do. But what about when it comes to diet? It seems nowadays people are passed the starve themselves phase and I wouldn't say its due to "drug" use more like proper knowledge. How many times have you been on a forum and read a log about someone having a breakfast consisting of a whey shake and a half cup of oatmeal. Thats an ideal meal for the morning. But what about when it comes to mid afternoon and they are eating the same amount? My point is people do not adjust their diets accordingly. We've read it over and over again muscle burns calories. It keeps your metabolism elevated. So why aren't people doing something more along the lines of an anabolic diet and eating as clean as possible. My main point here is it takes proper balancing of the bodies needs for it to function best. What do you guys think?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 10, 2012)

My new fat loss plan is this: Eat pretty much whatever I want throughout fall and winter and run some deca and gain a good 30-40 lbs, then when spring time comes, eat half ass clean and run tren and get shredded. Oh and do no cardio.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 10, 2012)

People are afraid to eat when they triying to lose weight. Almonst every time i have someone come to me for advice on failed weight loss attemps, i trace it down to this. They beleive that to lose weight they just need to stop eating, or eat just one meal a day. After sitting down and talking to them about what they are eating, they are not even consuming their minimum required cals per lbm. This way they are putti g their body on starvation mode. The methabolism is slowed down considerably and the body starts using muscle
For energy instead of stored fat.
Also too much cardio, mainly low intensity will slow down your metabolism.
But easiest way to do it is to pack on muscle.
Thats another thing i hear quite often. "i dont lift weights because i put on weight" what they dont tealize is that that weight they put on at the gym is what is going to burn the fat. They just need to listen to the mirror and dont worry about what the scale says.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2012)

I dont eat anything that tastes good, except pussy.Keeps me lean all year round


----------



## theminister (Sep 10, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> I dont eat anything that tastes good, except pussy.Keeps me lean all year round



Bwahahahaha


----------



## creekrat (Sep 10, 2012)

I love a big healthy breakfast then I taper down as the day goes on.  Been having to eat more lately and I'm loving it.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 10, 2012)

Gay and crap, watch Bigger Stronger Faster and learn the truth!


----------



## grind4it (Sep 10, 2012)

I leave all this shit to Spongy....hey Spongy I want to loss some fat. He sends me a diet. Hey Spongy I want to gain some muscle and as little fat at possible. He sends me the diet.

I follow it to the letter and I get the results.

Yes your gym time is important; but the real deal is the diet.


----------



## Jada (Sep 26, 2012)

Diet is king!


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 26, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Diet is king!



Yep diet is the true key to a healthy lifestyle and making sure you achieve your fitness goals.


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 27, 2012)

they dont bother to educate themselves at all - just hook onto the next fad diet.  thats the first problem right there


----------



## gothis (Jun 9, 2013)

If had the coin I would use spongy it is well worth the cash to.have someone put your diet in check
and from what i have been hearing he is one of the best around here


----------



## JM750 (Jun 9, 2013)

Lulu66 said:


> People are afraid to eat when they triying to lose weight. Almonst every time i have someone come to me for advice on failed weight loss attemps, i trace it down to this. They beleive that to lose weight they just need to stop eating, or eat just one meal a day. After sitting down and talking to them about what they are eating, they are not even consuming their minimum required cals per lbm. This way they are putti g their body on starvation mode. The methabolism is slowed down considerably and the body starts using muscle
> For energy instead of stored fat.
> Also too much cardio, mainly low intensity will slow down your metabolism.
> But easiest way to do it is to pack on muscle.
> Thats another thing i hear quite often. "i dont lift weights because i put on weight" what they dont tealize is that that weight they put on at the gym is what is going to burn the fat. They just need to listen to the mirror and dont worry about what the scale says.




This right here. You need to eat, eat eat, (and for sure some training) I eat like a pig. But I eat whole quality foods. I eat 6 times a day and the fat is all gone. I do not take any of those diet loose weight crap pills or stuff like that. The problem is, people are not educated enough. and they all want a quick and easy way out. It does take time and commitment to loose it, but it is simple to maintain it.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 26, 2014)

2 gallons a day I hear does wonders. I've still never been able to try that yet. Close but not the full 2 gallons. I've switched over to Tillacle Labs ever since this thread started and its changed my life. My socks are full of peanut butter and Ive never been happier..
!SHRUGS!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 26, 2014)

Dr. Tillacle is that' Bomb. Following his protocols, I gained 3" (height) and am now officially an 'Uber'. Women want me and Men want to be me (I know this because Dr. Tillacle tells me so).


----------



## Hotmess (Feb 26, 2014)

The most effective approach to weightloss I believe through my own experience is iifym- eating according to your macronutrients, but with that said most people generally aren't ready for that sort of commitment or just lack the sheer knowledge. I know that if I eat a number 1 at Mc Donalds that I have exhausted my calories for the day. It's when people don't know things like that, that really hurt them. It's counterproductive to invest and spend time in the gym and not back it with the proper nutrients. People come to me for advice quite often men and women and my first question is what are you eating.Typically I recommend eating clean and even that boggles their brain a little. That's ok we all have to start somewhere and cutting out anything that is preserved and processed  in my opinion is a great track to put people on. I let them know their options hell I even ask how serious they are. I would rather someone gain the confidence through eating right than overwhelm them with the math of keeping up with their macros. Then perhaps later on once they have reaped the rewards of that transition they can reintroduce things they have been deprived of but with moderation. Aka flexible dieting.  Meal prepping takes planning and it's boring eating every meal out of a plastic container, I never sugarcoat that aspect but I explain you get what you put in. The 3 hours or so I spend in the kitchen might seem like a long time but it's super convenient to just open up the fridge and grab a Tupperware. That is where a lot of people fail. I hear it all the time that they were too busy to make something so they just grab whatever. 
I dont even keep crap in my house. I can't tell you how many times I have opened up my pantry and just stood there looking hoping that a snickers will magically appear. I have probably said abracadabra a few times. Keeping things like that out of reach is very helpful. 
Goodluck to anyone making the change I wish I would of known sooner how positive the benefits were of switching up my diet. The results would blow your mind ..


----------



## Hotmess (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh damn  you could eat chicken .. just sayin lol


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 26, 2014)

Totally agree with its all in the diet. I trained for about a year by myself then trained with guys doing bb shows and they changed my diet adding in a lot of protein and good carbs and I couldn't believe the changes my body went through been doing this for many years now and it's just a habit and lifestyle I love, I give Pleanty of people advice that can't work out why there training for hours in the gym but went seeing the results they want..DIET once they see how much clean food Rey need to eat to grow it blows them away that they don't need to starve themselves to have a jaw dropping physique!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 26, 2014)

Tilltheend said:


> How many times do you hear someone say they just want to shed the pounds? We hear it much too often. No one likes being out of shape, overweight at that. So what do they do? They might start an exercise program; jogging, weight training, things like you and I would do. But what about when it comes to diet? It seems nowadays people are passed the starve themselves phase and I wouldn't say its due to "drug" use more like proper knowledge. How many times have you been on a forum and read a log about someone having a breakfast consisting of a whey shake and a half cup of oatmeal. Thats an ideal meal for the morning. But what about when it comes to mid afternoon and they are eating the same amount? My point is people do not adjust their diets accordingly. We've read it over and over again muscle burns calories. It keeps your metabolism elevated. So why aren't people doing something more along the lines of an anabolic diet and eating as clean as possible. My main point here is it takes proper balancing of the bodies needs for it to function best. What do you guys think?



Tiller I saw you at meso today attacking ben..u are so..so..rude


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 26, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Tiller I saw you at meso today attacking ben..u are so..so..rude



I saw him too. I was going to ask him about Ms Wetback, but I figured I'd wait till his meth started to wear off.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 2, 2015)

I've made quite a few mistakes in the past year regarding "diet plan" of shedding that extra bf%, but what in reality happened was me dropping from 75kg (healthy weight for my height) to 68kg looking like I just escaped a concentration camp. 

Hated life but was so determined to get rid of as much bf as possible. 

Not any more. Or ever again. 

Eat fresh produce and meat&fish, egg up as much as possible in the mornings, eat lavish for lunch and something smaller for dinner. Body started responding way better.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2015)

dr tillacle


----------



## Seeker (Feb 2, 2015)

Why did I have to click on this thread and see that face first thing Monday morning?!?  Fml!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 14, 2015)

Asif_Assassin said:


> Great work...



great work indeed .....This guy makes the best LNE of all time


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 19, 2016)

intermittent fasting is the best for weight loss


----------



## BRAZILIAN (Jan 3, 2020)

Each human being has their physiological individualities


----------



## C1368 (Feb 6, 2020)

Healthy eating is not hard once you get your pallet used to it.


----------



## CJ (Feb 6, 2020)

C1368 said:


> Healthy eating is not hard once you get your pallet used to it.



My pallets don't eat, I usually just stack stuff on them. :32 (20):


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 6, 2020)

C1368 said:


> Healthy eating is not hard once you get your pallet used to it.



Who ever said healthy eating had to taste bad?


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 6, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Who ever said healthy eating had to taste bad?



Thank you!!!!


----------

